# Mars ETEK motors



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

So this morning was interesting. I attempted to take the bike to work this morning. It ran really well for the first block, after that it started lugging. 25 ft later the motor caught on fire. Joys.. I'm alright, the bike is alright but the motor is most likely toast.

Is anyone still making and selling the ETEK replacement motors. I've googled them and prices are all over the place. I've seen everything from a very suspicious looking Chinese knock off of a knock off to $2k for an original ETEK.

Anyone know of a good price for an original Etek or a Mars pancake for a 42 volt system?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Motenergy is the new company name and they've got several motors you could use. It used to be called Mars motors. Don't worry about an original etek, they're hard to get and hard to get parts for.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

cloud electric looks like theyre having a sale:
http://www.cloudelectric.com/category-s/389.htm
i bought one from them last year


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

So we have the 708 and the 909 that both seem like good candidate.

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/mo-me0708.htm

http://www.cloudelectric.com/product-p/mo-me0909.htm

My bike is registered as a moped so I'm limited to 35 mph. It seems like either would work. The only difference I'm seeing immediately is the 708 is rated for peak power for twice as long. Am I missing anything important. Saving $150 bucks would be nice, but its more important to have a useable fun bike.


----------

